# Imovie 8.0.6



## mf18nh (Aug 4, 2014)

Have numerous 8mm tapes. Imported one to iMovie 8. Worked fine. Upgraded to iMovie 10. That first one converted okay. Was going to use 10 for future imports but it does not read most of my tapes. So I use 8. Is there a way to convert these 8 imports to 10? I am wondering about happens if I buy a new computer because that will have the new iMovie on it. I store these iMovie 8 events and projects on an external Seagate drive and am not sure how to get them back to either version of I movie.
Macbook OS 10.9.4
2.53 Ghz Inter Core Duo
4GB 
iMovie 8.0.6
iMovie 10.0.4


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

mf18nh,

What file type are the files you created?


----------



## mf18nh (Aug 4, 2014)

Import tapes to imovie 8 from 8 mm camcorder. Do not see an event file. It is just call BIRTHDAY. Project file is called BIRTHDAY.RCPROJECT 

Then I export that event to QuickTime = .mov

Then I export that to youtube as a private video.

Then I move events and projects to Seagate ext drive. But Events stay on imovie 8 screen and an additional Birthday2 event is created.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

After you export your Event to QuickTime, then save it to your External HDD. Then Upload _that_ file to Youtube.


----------



## mf18nh (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok. I can do that. If I but a new Mac that has the latest version of imovie, will I be able to import those file imovie8 files on the ext drive into imovie 11?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If your event is converted as a *.mov* Quicktime file that you saved to your External drive, then it is no longer an iMovie file. You would be importing the *.mov* file from your external into the new version of iMovie, if you want to edit it again.
If you are talking about iMovie files you have already, I think so, but don't quote me on it. The easiest way to overcome version issues is to export the movie as full quality DV like a .mov file and then import it into the other version of iMovie. Takes a bit more time, but it will work every time.


----------



## mf18nh (Aug 4, 2014)

I exported as u suggested and got the (project) into imovie 10. First, I put the I movie 9 .mov exported (project file) in ext drive. Then opened I mov 10 and imported it to 'undated projects' (only choice). So there are a few projects now sitting under 'updated projects.' Cannot rename them but I can play them.

So any further editing under 10 seems impossible because the Events are resident back in 9. What is confusing about that is imovie used the term "move". But what actually happens is that you save the event as .dv file and the event as a .rcproject file on the ext drive after you drag the event to the ext drive (and elect to take the event files too). In summary (1)I can get the 9 project into 10 but not the events (2) it seems I cannot actually move the imov 9 events off the disc to make space and then be able to replace them.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Why can't you move the imove9 files? Where are you moving the files to? You do not need to import the file to iMovie to move the file. What happens if you cut and paste the file to a different drive?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

iMovie processes files. If you are creating video files.... it should have nothing to do with iMovie.

For example if I rip a CD... I can make a WAV, MP3, etc... and then whatever audio program I chose... takes that file and imports it. iMovie does the same thing.

The version of iMovie primarily is just increase in features. It will digest video files the same.

So the core of this question is.... how are you converting your 8mm to digital?


----------



## mf18nh (Aug 4, 2014)

Import to imovie 9 from camcorder. Event shows up in

Finder
User
Movies
Imovie events
Event name
Clip-135-02-05 05;27;15.dv
Imovie cache
Cache.mov
Cache.plist
Imovie thumbnails
Clip-135-02-05 pt;27;15
Imovie cache


----------

